# Front page login doesn't work



## jca (Mar 31, 2010)

When logging in from the front page of dbstalk.com (either the top right login form or the lower column form), the site shows the "logging in" page redirect, then ends back at the front page without being logged in. If you then click on the forum link, the forum shows you as logged in.

It looks like the dbstalk front page install of vbAdvanced (?) is not making the login "stick", which may be a problem with the cookie setting in your vbAdvanced/vBulletin settings.

Anyone else having this problem or is there a previous thread about this?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jca said:


> When logging in from the front page of dbstalk.com (either the top right login form or the lower column form), the site shows the "logging in" page redirect, then ends back at the front page without being logged in. If you then click on the forum link, the forum shows you as logged in.
> 
> It looks like the dbstalk front page install of vbAdvanced (?) is not making the login "stick", which may be a problem with the cookie setting in your vbAdvanced/vBulletin settings.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem or is there a previous thread about this?


It's probably a corrupt cookie. You need to completely delete all DBSTalk cookies from your computer then login again.


----------



## jca (Mar 31, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> It's probably a corrupt cookie. You need to completely delete all DBSTalk cookies from your computer then login again.


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried deleting all cookies (in Firefox/Mac), but it seemed to be only a temporary fix. The same problem immediately comes back, so that cookie problem seems to come back each time (for whatever reason).


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I've had this problem for about a week now. Cleared Cookies and still happens.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have also had this problem. It started last week.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Could someone remind me where to find the cookies on Windows XP? I tried a Windows search and a quick look around Windows Explorer without success. No problems on this site, just want to do some selective purging instead of deleting them all.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Been awhile, but I believe its control panel, then internet options, then history, or browsing history or something like that. should have an option to delete.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jca said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I tried deleting all cookies (in Firefox/Mac), but it seemed to be only a temporary fix. The same problem immediately comes back, so that cookie problem seems to come back each time (for whatever reason).


I use Chrome for most of my DBSTalk participation, and sometimes Safari. (Mac)
Only problem I get occasionally is if I quit for a half hour or less, on relaunching, the posts I've recently read show up marked as unread.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe this is a temporary issue. If you login (or if you think you are already logged in) click on the forums tab and you will probably see that you are logged in.


----------



## jca (Mar 31, 2010)

Just speculation, but as I mentioned before, it could be a cookie setting (usually either set to blank or "/") in the vbulletin/vbadvanced admin settings.

It also looks like dbstalk.com cookies are not being properly carried via both "www.dbstalk.com" and "dbstalk.com" (no www. in front) urls for the site.

Since this can create a lot of problems (with cookies, penalized in Google search results, etc.), many sites use an .htaccess redirect to only use the url with or without the www. in front, but not both. Most sites remove the www.

If I visit both www.dbstalk.com and dbstalk.com, I see I'm logged into the front page on one, but not the other. Changing the site to remove the www. would probably fix the problem.

Adding this to the site's .htaccess file (with mod rewrite enabled) would remove all www.'s from urls:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www.domain.com$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://domain.com/$1 [R=301,L]
```


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's some good info! 

It's a little more complex than a cookie issue but we're on the trail of it now.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Seems to have been an issue with the eNom host DNS files where dbstalk.com was just being sent to the servers IP and then the server would just load dbstalk.com. As it was set, seeing we have everything set for cookies to use www it messed up. We where forcing the site to be www.dbstalk.com and that was lost in the eNom DNS setting.

So now forcing www. to happen here at the server side. So, well, should be ok now. (note I said "should". )

Thanks Guys!


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Mine looks better now. Thanks


----------

